# Missing part on st324p or ???



## jayarr (Sep 22, 2015)

Comparing my new st324p with the husqvarna site picture, I noticed mine did not come with the black discharge chute extension. Is the site picture an error, or was I shorted a piece? Any other owners weigh in on this?
I looked on the Husqvarna site for an email address to ask about this but none ws available. What's up with that?


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

I believe it's not part of the chute installed but should be a ~part~ in a bag or something with the bolts and stuff to be installed


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Yes, it should be in the parts bag. If you ordered it, instead of dealer bought you would have to install it. BTW it works great.


----------



## jayarr (Sep 22, 2015)

I checked the owners manual, which is a download. They show all the parts included with the unit, but no black deflector extension as shown on the website.
I guess the pic is an error.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Did you check the IPL? The extension is in the picture and also again on the list of features on the Husqvarna info page.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

The manual does not seem to be accurate....whomever is writing Honda's manual, they should get them to write Husky's.

I don't believe the manual is 100% accurate.
There is a video of a ST327 unboxed and installed and it has it.

Another blurb here off Husky's ~help~ forum as well. Not pertained to this model but along the same lines

Missing Parts for 12527HVX snow thrower. I bought... . Snow Blowers . Forum . AnswerArmy


----------



## jayarr (Sep 22, 2015)

mobiledynamics said:


> The manual does not seem to be accurate....whomever is writing Honda's manual, they should get them to write Husky's.
> 
> I don't believe the manual is 100% accurate.
> There is a video of a ST327 unboxed and installed and it has it.
> ...


The model I have is the st324p. Not sure if they come outfitted The same as the 327.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

The manual parts for 324 and 327 are the same.
The missing part you are describing IS SHOWN for both the 324 and 327 and all ~300~ series on Husq. website


----------



## Sparky78 (Aug 23, 2015)

jayarr said:


> Comparing my new st324p with the husqvarna site picture, I noticed mine did not come with the black discharge chute extension. Is the site picture an error, or was I shorted a piece? Any other owners weigh in on this?
> I looked on the Husqvarna site for an email address to ask about this but none ws available. What's up with that?


Jayarr,

I owned a ST324P. It was stolen. However it did have the rubber deflector on it. I never used it but I can tell you for a fact my machine had it. You should have one. Hope this clears things up. Hope you actually get to use the machine and tell us how it works.


----------



## jimpc (Oct 1, 2015)

jayarr said:


> Comparing my new st324p with the husqvarna site picture, I noticed mine did not come with the black discharge chute extension. Is the site picture an error, or was I shorted a piece? Any other owners weigh in on this?
> I looked on the Husqvarna site for an email address to ask about this but none ws available. What's up with that?


I have my ST324P and it came with the deflector in the bag. It's just a black piece of vinyl with holes. It;s even shown how to install in the quick install manual.


----------



## jayarr (Sep 22, 2015)

jimpc said:


> I have my ST324P and it came with the deflector in the bag. It's just a black piece of vinyl with holes. It;s even shown how to install in the quick install manual.


My quick install manual has an asterisk next to the installation of this piece declaring "if so equipped". I'm calling the help line tomorrow to clear this up.


----------



## jimpc (Oct 1, 2015)

jayarr said:


> My quick install manual has an asterisk next to the installation of this piece declaring "if so equipped". I'm calling the help line tomorrow to clear this up.


It's because the quick install manual is meant for a good number of machines. All 300 series machines come with the optional stuff.


----------



## jayarr (Sep 22, 2015)

I stopped at Family Farm & Home, my dealer, and they have already ordered the missing part for me. When they ordered my 324 from their warehouse, they ordered a second unit, which is now on display in the store. I don't think they'll have any problem selling it. Gaylord, MI, the dealer location, averages 120 inches a year.


----------

